# MK2 Jetta Stereo Wiring Colors



## dylon (Oct 11, 2007)

after an hour of trying to figure out why my metra wire harness wouldn't fit, i figured out that whoever owned the car before me cut out the factory wire plug and installed a old old aftermarket radio. now i don't know which wires are which. 87 Jetta. does anyone remember?


----------



## dubbin03 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: MK2 Jetta Stereo Wiring Colors (dylon)*

RADIO HARNESS 
Wire Function Color Note Fuse # Size Location 
+12V DC Battery(Constant) Red 3 15 amp Fuse/relay panel 
Ground Brown 
Power Antenna White 
Illumination Gray/blue 
Left Front + Blue 
Left Front - Brown/blue 
Right Front + Red 
Right Front - Brown/white 
Left Rear + Blue/green 
Left Rear - Brown/red 
Right Rear + Red/green 
Right Rear - Brown/black


----------



## twelveclicks (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: MK2 Jetta Stereo Wiring Colors (dubbin03)*

Is it safe to infer from this information that there is no "accessory" power wire?


----------

